# Jacobsen t422d turfcat



## harbourman1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking for info on this lawn tractor?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF 

http://www.jacobsen.com/americas-pa...ct=346&locale=en_US&action_findmanuals=Submit

You will need the model number of it.

BG


----------

